

Ask HN: Almost finished w/ first Rails app. Looking for mentor. - bjoernw

Hey,<p>I am a wall street analyst turned C# programmer and recently turned rails beginner and I'm close to finishing my first rails web app. However, I would really like to get some pointers from someone who knows rails well. There are some key unanswered conceptual questions that are keeping me from progressing with the app. It would be amazing if someone here was willing to mentor me through the last stages of development and answer some of my questions. I tried the Rails Hotline but I never get anyone on the phone and I've read most rails guides.<p>My email is in my profile.<p>I'll be forever grateful.
======
lampe
maybe on irc: <http://rubyonrails.org/community>

